# Newbie to Photography



## BroncoJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

I am fairly new to all of this. Just got the following equipment...

Nikon D40 (can only buy used at this time)
AF-S NIKKOR 35mm f/1.8G
Nikon HB-46 Bayonet Lens Hood
AF-S NIKKOR 24-85mm f/3.5-4.5G ED VR
AF-S DX VR Zoom-Nikkor 55-200mm f/4-5.6G IF-ED
Nikon HB-37 Bayonet Lens Hood
Boggen 3033 Pro Tripod

I have heard the D40 is a good camera. Can you upgrade the CMOS to a higher Megapixel or is 6.5 plenty for the average guy?

thanks for any info. 

Jeff


----------



## ronlane (Aug 19, 2013)

Welcome to the site.

To upgrade to a higher mp, you will have to get a new(er) camera.


----------



## Dao (Aug 19, 2013)

If you do not crop a lot or do not need to have large prints (such as poster size and view them in close distance), 6mp is fine.


----------



## AlexanderB (Aug 19, 2013)

D40 is a good camera, 6.5 is enough for many things. Do you print your photos? You can use stitching in some cases to get more megapixels if you need super large print.​


----------



## jwbryson1 (Aug 19, 2013)

I have a D40 and a D90.  I love my D40--it's an excellent entry level DSLR, super fun to use and a great way to learn photography without breaking the bank.  It creates great images.  Just learn how to use it.  Shoot and post to this forum and you'll get amazing feedback.

I shot this photo in Maui with my D40...







[/URL] DSC_0494 by jwbryson1, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## goodguy (Aug 19, 2013)

I personally would upgrade to a new modern camera as what you have is an old camera which has a limited capabilities in night shots but if you have no cash I guess that will do.


----------



## KmH (Aug 19, 2013)

BroncoJeff said:


> I have heard the D40 is a good camera. Can you upgrade the CMOS to a higher Megapixel or is 6.5 plenty for the average guy?
> 
> thanks for any info.
> 
> Jeff


6.5 MP is more than enough for the average photographer.
My first professional grade DSLR (D1X) only had 5.2 MP.

The D40 uses a CCD image sensor, not CMOS.
A lot of other electronics in the camera well beyond the image sensor would have to be changed to put a CMOS image sensor in a D40 body.


----------



## Woodsman (Aug 19, 2013)

From your list of equipment you have I would say you have what you need to take some really good photos.  You have more than a lot of people starting out.  I have a D50 and still use it regularly, Although the D40 is an older entry level DSLR's there is nothing wrong with it and it is capable of taking very good photos particularly if your interest is viewing on a monitor or sending to fiends or family online.   I suggest you use the D40 to learn the controls and what they do.  Anything you learn on the D40 will be knowledge transferred to whatever you move to later on.  Have fun and enjoy the hobby.   Megapixels and features dont make a photo, you do. The camera is just a tool to your own creativity.  So have fun and start clicking away


----------



## BroncoJeff (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks everyone. Any body know of a good source website for the basics of taking great photos?

Thanks again 

Jeff


----------



## shadowlands (Aug 20, 2013)

D40 is a fine camera to learn on and it can take great photos.
In fact, back in the days, I sold many landscapes that I took with a D40.
You have a great lens with the 35mm F1.8G also.


----------



## mishele (Aug 20, 2013)

Welcome to the forum, Jeff!! Glad to see you're getting some help from these guys! 
Here are a couple of websites that I've enjoyed. 
http://www.photographymad.com/pages/view/10-top-photography-composition-rules
Photography Tips ? Dramatically Improve Your Photo?s Composition | Tips
Remove Clutter from Your Photography


----------



## KmH (Aug 20, 2013)

BroncoJeff said:


> Thanks everyone. Any body know of a good source website for the basics of taking great photos?
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> Jeff


Digital Photography Tutorials


----------



## shadowlands (Aug 20, 2013)

Hey BroncoJeff, are you a Denver Broncos fan by chance? If you are, I'm with ya!!!
But on a real note... place your 35mm F1.8 on your D40. Set the command dial to "A", and dial down to F1.8. 
Take some photos of your wife/girlfriend, pet, beer bottle, etc... focus on the subject and watch the magic that happens with the background.
Enjoy!!!


----------



## BroncoJeff (Aug 20, 2013)

Regarding the Denver Broncos...can't say that I am. Always use Ford Bronco (Full Sized) at my hunting places in Texas. Thanks for the Tip will try some this weekend. 

Jeff


----------



## BroncoJeff (Aug 20, 2013)

See your a Ruger Fan. the LC9 is a great gun as well.


----------



## shadowlands (Aug 20, 2013)

Hey, I love the Ford Bronco's as well. Awesome machines!!! Yep, I have the Ruger LCP. 
It's my carry weapon. Fits in my front pocket!!!

Enjoy the D40!!!


----------



## apvm (Aug 21, 2013)

Enjoy the D40 and the lenses.


----------



## Solarflare (Aug 23, 2013)

Well, actually 6 Megapixel is usually plenty. The typical large resolution monitor currently has about 2 Megapixels (1920x1200 = 2,304,000 Pixel). According to Wikipedia, the human eye has about 4-6 Megapixels(*). As long as the viewer concentrates on the picture as a whole, about 6 (though some say 3, while others say 12) pixels is enough to print pictures of any size

But of course, if you want to print a picture on the side of a house and still want to see even more details if you examine any portion of it with a magnifying glass, you will need to pack some more pixels.

Or do it like NASA: send a 2 Megapixel (1600x1200 = 1,952,000 Pixel) camera to Mars, then make huge high resolution panoramas by simply making a ton of pictures and combining them. Only works for static motives, of course, and you'll need a tripod (or a mars rover instrument arm). But with this technique, ANY resolution is possible.


(*) Thats however not a very meaningful count, it simply specifies the number of color sensitive cells in the eye. The majority of them is concentrated in a 3 degree field of view, which is also the sweet spot of sharpness of our natural (and very primitive, one element, one group lens, which however is also flexible) optics.


----------



## kim_kennedy (Feb 14, 2014)

Ya, D40 is a good camera for beginners. I was using 6 MP when i was a beginner. It was just awesome experience when i took that 1st wedding photograph.


----------



## yioties (Feb 14, 2014)

I think you have a great setup to start shooting with! Now take some pics and post them in the photos section so the users here can help you improve!


----------

